# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  St John in January

## mgk5u

Hi all,

My husband and I are venturing to St. John for the first time - having been all over the Caribbean, we have typically stayed away from what we thought were the more touristy islands.  However, we have heard over and over again that St John is low-key, beautiful, and a must-do type of island, so off we go!  We rented a villa on the north coast - but looking for suggestions for great restaurants (don't have to be fancy, just great food), great beach bars, great places for live music, etc.  It is hard to figure out what has re-opened after the hurricane, so I am hoping for some current info...  
Thank you in advance!

Melissa

----------


## Dennis

> Hi all,
> 
> My husband and I are venturing to St. John for the first time - having been all over the Caribbean, we have typically stayed away from what we thought were the more touristy islands.  However, we have heard over and over again that St John is low-key, beautiful, and a must-do type of island, so off we go!  We rented a villa on the north coast - but looking for suggestions for great restaurants (don't have to be fancy, just great food), great beach bars, great places for live music, etc.  It is hard to figure out what has re-opened after the hurricane, so I am hoping for some current info...  
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Melissa




Hi Melissa,

We went to St John for NYE 2013 until 1-6-2014. We loved it and were booked again when Irma struck and cancelled our trip.

We are long time St Barths lovers but we really loved St John. Better beaches, chill vibe and easy customs!

The restaurant scene was scrambled with Irma but from my research (we are always trying to figure out when to go again), The Terrace was amazing. Waterfront Bistro was our favorite but has not re=opened afaik. Skinny Legs we thought was overrated buy cool t-shirts.

If Beach Bar ever reopens, that's a great low-key, cheap spot.

Sorry I can't be more current but Trip Advisor is the best resource for St. John intel.

----------


## stbartshopper

Caneel Bay has always been one of our favorites but it will not reopen until 2020. When it was owned by the Rockefellers it was superb. Hopefully the hedge fund owners will bring it back to its glory once again.

----------


## TJH

I'm on St John right now. Please note that there is no opening date set for Caneel as the long term lease agreement is being negotiated - it will reopen long after 2020. Our favorite restaurants are Extra Virgin Bistro, Lime Inn, Morgan's Mango, and Longboard. Cruz Bay Landing is great for breakfast but we also just had our first night dinner there with live music and really enjoyed it. We're Cruz Bay people so I'll refrain from Coral Bay recommendations since I don't have personal experience. Happy to answer any other questions you have. After a 15 year or so run on SBH, we've been coming to STJ since 2016.

----------


## TJH

Also - the TripAdvisor St John Forum is very active and super helpful if you haven't already looked there.

----------


## stbartshopper

Thanks for update on Caneel.

----------


## mgk5u

Thanks so much for all of the info!  We too are long-term St Barth goers, and are looking for a more chill vibe this trip.  Sounds like it will be perfect!!!  Will report back...

----------


## stbartshopper

Bon Voyage!

----------

